# Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer



## newman71 (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo, bin neu hier und möchte demnächst meinen Teich anlegen (ca 60 m²).
Nun bin ich an einem "Knackpunkt", an dem ich leider nicht mehr weiter komme:
Der Teich wird auf der einen Seite von einer Mauer aus Betonsteinen mit Natursteinvorsatz eingefasst (Ehl Bossantik). Wie führe ich die Teichfolie an der Mauer hoch, oder befestige ich diese, ohne dass ich Probleme mit Frost und Undichtigkeiten bekomme ?
Hat jemand Tipps oder auch Detailsskizzen / Bilder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Ulumulu (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hallo

Erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen im Forum.

Leider kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen wie du das mit der Mauer genau vorhast.
Willst du die Mauer trocken mauern oder mit Beton?

Ich habe mal eine kleine Skizze erstellt wie es mit der Folie und der Mauer klappen könnte.
Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.


 
Wichtig ist, dass die Folie die Steinreihe auf der Erdseite komplett umschließt da sonst evtl. ein Dochteffekt auftritt und du somit einen Wasserverlust hast.

Die roten Linien  stellen extra dickes Vlies dar. Natürlich sollte der gesamte Teichgrund unter der Folie mit Vlies ausgelegt sein.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## newman71 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. So ähnlich hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Die Steine, die ich verarbeiten will sind aus Beton und haben einen Natursteinvorsatz. Die Mauer wird dann ca 1,00 m hoch und 25 cm breit und steht rund 30 cm im Wasser. Gründen will ich sie auf einem Betonfundament. Zwischen Fundament und unterster Steinreihe soll die Teichfolie durchgezogen werden und hinter der Mauer hochgeführt werden. Die Steine werden untereinander vermauert. Für mich stellt sich jedoch die Frage, in wieweit es Probleme mit Frost gibt, bzw ob's nicht alternativ zu Deinem / meinem Ausführungsvorschlag andere Möglichkeiten gibt !??


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns!

Wie genau sieht die Stelle denn aus?
Hast Du das schon fertig gegraben oder befindest Du Dich noch in der Planungsphase? Wenn das schon etwas vorangeschritten ist, hilft ein Foto/Skizze auch uns etwas weiter. 
Wenn Du vor der Mauer eine Flachzone hast, kannst Du auch auf dieser einen Art Trockenmauer aufbauen und mit Hilfe dieser die Folie an der Mauer festklemmen. Wichtig ist, dass kein Docht (Verbindung zwischen wasserleitfähigen Materialien im Teich und dem Umland) entsteht, sonst verlierst Du dauerhaft Wasser.


----------



## Haitu (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hi,

evt. kann dir dieser Auszug behilflich sein? Habe ich zufällig vorliegen.


----------



## Annett (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hallo Otto,

hast Du dazu zufällig noch eine Quellenangabe?
Wäre ja nicht ganz verkehrt... 

Für die gezeigten Einbauarten sollte m.M.n. sowohl der Mauerstein selbst als auch der Verblender wasser- bzw. frostfest sein. Ansonsten sieht das nach ein bis zwei Wintern sicherlich recht "interessant" aus.


----------



## Haitu (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hi Annett,

Nein, habe ich leider nicht. 
Diesen Auszug habe ich selber, genau so, mal per Mail bekommen und beim Lesen des Threads fiel mit ein, dass ich den noch irgendwo haben könnte. Leider weiß ich auch nicht mehr wer mir das mal gesandt hat.
Wenn ich die Quelle wüsste, dann hätte ich sie genannt.


----------



## Kalle (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hallo,

sorry Falsches thema


----------



## NeulingTeich (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

hallo zusammen  bin neu hier und möchte in meinen Teich auch eine mauer hoch ziehen in der ich dann die plane integriere. dazu ein paar fragen...
erstens... hält mir da drauf überhaupt mein mauerwerk ? kann das nicht wegrutschen ? 
2. ist es nicht zu schwer für die plane ? geht sie dabei nicht kaputt, weil steine wiegen schon ein bisschen wa.. 
lg 
und schon mal dankeschön im voraus


----------



## newman71 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Also,
wir haben unter der Mauer ein Streifenfundament betoniert. Darüber eine Sandschicht, das Vlies und die Teichfolie. Auf die Folie -im Bereich der Mauer- liegt noch ne Lage Vlies und darauf wurde die Mauer aus Betonsteinen (mit Natursteinvorsatz) lose aufgebaut. Die Steine habe das Format 40x 20 x 15 cm und stehen 1a.

Uwe


----------



## Bertie (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hallo das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Zwei Dinge sind mir jedoch unklar. 
1. Was ist ein Streifenfundament und 2. Wie gehts dann an den enden der Mauer am Rand weiter ?

Danke mal Gruß Bertie


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Servus Bertie

Zu Punkt 1. habe ich das gefunden < Klick - das ist ein Link


----------



## Bertie (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Danke
das ging verdammt schnell


----------



## newman71 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Folienabdichtung an der Teichmauer*

Hallo,
zu 1. Das Streifenfundament kann auch direkt in den Boden gebaggert werden: Graben ausheben, evt Stahl einlegen und dann betonieren.

zu 2. Bei uns ist es so, dass die Mauer innerhalb des Teiches steht. Die Bereiche zwischen Mauer und Teichrand haben wir mit Kies aufgefüllt. 

Ich hoffe, das bringt Dich weiter, 

Uwe


----------

